# rpcs3 choppy performance



## oodhfshdfbs (Apr 7, 2020)

Just wondering if it's my pc specs that aren't quite up to the specs for rpcs3 or whether I just haven't configured it right?

I get choppy sound but it's more like choppy sound combined with the image being jittery. some games are worse than others. maybe the emulator is just not there yet? although I have read other people get pretty smooth experiences. my specs are;

CPU
Intel Core i5-4670K @3.40GHz
8gb ram
64bit

GPU
AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
vram 4096

drivers up to date

what would be the optimal settings to try?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 7, 2020)

Knowing the games you're trying might help, as well as the settings. Not all games perform the same, some require a lot more resources than others, some require specific settings. 

But yes, your CPU in particular is a bit on the low end for running most games in RPCS3 at full speed, you'll probably want to upgrade at some point in the future.


----------



## oodhfshdfbs (Apr 7, 2020)

yea I am kind of going in blind in terms of settings. used the same as this guide;


i've tried demon's souls, catherine, dead or alive 5 final round, dark souls II scholar of the first sin. all of which had differing levels of glitching. catherine seemed to fare better than the others but dead or alive crashed at the menu screen and both the from software games we pretty glitchy. demon souls had quite a bit of stuttering in the intro movie which continued into the game, dark souls 2 was an improvement in the intro sections (actually looked quite good here..) but the glitches were pretty bad in game. I am mostly looking at the games listed as best compatibility on the rpcs3 site. I am definitely gonna upgrade some bits and bobs on this pc at some point. what would be a recommended cpu for running this a little better?


----------

